# Tape joints after flood



## swav8tor (Apr 5, 2012)

Dealing with a flooded 2 story home. House flooded from second floor bathroom. Dryout started the day of the flood by service master. they brought in 20 or so high velocity fans and 4 industrial dehumidifyers. the dryout lasted 4 full days. Fans and dehumidifyers running 24/7. Its now approximatly one month later and seeing cracking in ceiling tape joints and other joints and nail pops that were not affected directly by the water. My question is, is it normal for those joints after beeing in extreemly high humidity for 2-3 day then being dryed out to less than normal humidity, and finally returining to normal humidity. could the joint delamination and pops be part of that process. (Question for insurance claim).

Thanks to all who reply!!!!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

:yes:.......Yes.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> :yes:.......Yes.


I say no:furious:

actually our sheep shagging buddy is right:yes:

Your problem will be, telling the insurance company you got your advice from the internet, from a place called drywall talk.:whistling2:

Good Luck


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

It happened to a new house I did many many moons ago, before the H/O got the chance to move in a pipe burst and flooded the house for several days before anyone seen it, stuffed everything even without the water physically touching it.


----------



## swav8tor (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. Yea I figured it would be a trick getting the insurance to cover it but we have to try. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

The insurance company should pay for *New drywall* to the area that has been in contact with water>>>If they don"t >>>Hire a lawyer...*Mold* loves drywall that has been in contact with moisture>>>I don't care how much they say it was dyed out...:whistling2:


----------

